# Oscar Rehabilitation



## Leviathan64 (Sep 23, 2007)

I have a friend who has had an oscar for some time now. I always ask how it's doing knowing it's in a tank too small and keeping the tank clean is not a priority. This past weekend she said " he's not doing so well, his skin is patchy and not looking good". I took this opportunity to ask her for the fish so I could get him back to good health. I picked him up yesterday. My plan is to do water changes and feed him well. My other plan is to get her intertested in other fish that are appropiate for her tank size and also get her to maintain the tank. This only day one but will try post pictures of the progress.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

That is just HORRIBLE!   !!! I say you should keep that Oscar and not give him or her back to the previous owner! This Really upsets me if you can't tell :-? :-? :-? :-?


----------



## DempseyDude (Apr 4, 2005)

how can someone keep a pet like that? Psichological Problems! Big ones!


----------



## Catfish Dan (Apr 12, 2011)

That poor fish. THANK YOU for taking him in and please keep us updated. There are some really good articles and threads on HITH on this forum.


----------



## kopite (May 16, 2011)

Start by removing carbon filter and do at least 30% water changes every 3 days, I also added a little extra salt and raised the temp to the low 80's. That's how I got rid of my Oscar's HITH.


----------



## Leviathan64 (Sep 23, 2007)

1 week update. Started out the rehab in a 20 gallon so I could get him settled and control the melafix I was adding. After a couple days he has been moved into a 75 gallon with a pleco. I am doing water changes every other day. I am feeding a couple times a day. 1 week and already a dramatic improvement. As you can tell by the pics. Long way to go though.


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Congrats for continuing to work at this and tough out the (continuing) recovery... This guy will be well worth it once he's fully healed and will definitely be a GREAT wet pet =D>


----------



## Catfish Dan (Apr 12, 2011)

How's this brave fellow's bahavior? I'm sure he'll recognize and appreciate the new lease on life you've given him. Please do keep us updated on his progress! =D>


----------



## Leviathan64 (Sep 23, 2007)

Day 15 of rehab. Once again improvement just not as dramatic of a change this week. As you can see much better. Behavior is aggressive at times and shy too. Loves to eat. Odd.


----------



## Phill0046 (Nov 9, 2011)

I am so glad you saved the little guy. I wish it was easier to remove fish from uncaring homes.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

:thumb: Wooo hoo! Your doing a great job Leviathan. Keep it up and don't give that Oscar back to the previous owner or he will just turn out like before. Please keep HIM!!!!!


----------



## Leviathan64 (Sep 23, 2007)

Forgot to mention my conversation with the "previous" owner of this Oscar. I mentioned I would like to keep him and get her into some smaller, easier to keep fish. I also spoke to her about filtration and maintaining her tank. She agrees that I should keep the Oscar. I'll get her on the right track. Thank you for the compliments but it's really just doing what I do with all my tanks and fish.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

This fish belongs in my big tank.


----------



## Leviathan64 (Sep 23, 2007)

Are you sure you have room? I don't know how she would act in that confined space.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

That's true, I didn't think about that.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Leviathan64 said:


> Forgot to mention my conversation with the "previous" owner of this Oscar. I mentioned I would like to keep him and get her into some smaller, easier to keep fish. I also spoke to her about filtration and maintaining her tank. She agrees that I should keep the Oscar. I'll get her on the right track. Thank you for the compliments but it's really just doing what I do with all my tanks and fish.


I'm really happy to hear this news! :thumb:


----------



## Leviathan64 (Sep 23, 2007)

Day 26 of rehab. She has been moved into a 125 with a similar size bocourti, smaller festae and synodontis. Lighting is a little different and the tank is colored from the wood. Getting along and enjoying the room. Improvement has been made but again not as dramatic. I was told by a reliable source that some of the "holes" may never completely heal. Is there another move in her future? Only time will tell.


----------



## Mbunaaddict (Oct 28, 2010)

This transformation is AWESOME! Leviathan64 it must be a great feeling to know you have given this fish a second chance at life and a great home. I look forward to seeing the progress continue =D>


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

=D> =D> =D> =D> :thumb: =D> Keep up the Great WORK!


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

I believe you know the next move...

42 glorious square feet of swim space.


----------



## Leviathan64 (Sep 23, 2007)

Only 42 square, let me think about it.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

There's a parking lot for the reserve at the end of your road by 322. 
Let us meet there Monday.
Say 9:15am


----------



## twohuskies (Mar 1, 2008)

All I can say is WOW.  When I saw the first picture, I was horrified. I never, ever would have guessed that this O could make SUCH a dramatic improvement. The luckiest day in that O's life was the day you took her home.

Well done and thank you for giving that O such wonderful care! =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## camelworm (Aug 16, 2011)

hey hows he doing now?


----------



## Leviathan64 (Sep 23, 2007)

Ask and you shall receive. Day 31 of rehab. Moved back into a 75 gallon with her friend the festae. I needed room for a pair of Haitiensis in my 125. Improvement made once again. I had just fed her and she is messy. Still doing water changes every couple days, adding a little salt and temperature is 80. Waiting for more improvement before she moves down the road to 42 square feet of space.


----------



## twohuskies (Mar 1, 2008)

AMAZING!  =D> =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Leviathan64 (Sep 23, 2007)

Day 42. Here's a video this time.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tr7rTgVG ... ature=plcp


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Incredible transformation, talk about karma


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *Leviathan64*,

Unbelievable, job well done; it is quite impressive the improvements your Oscar made with your help in a relatively short 42 days.

Thank you for sharing the progress with us.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Steffano2 (Jan 11, 2007)

Job well done this Oscar really hit the lottery when you took it under your care!


----------



## Tiktaalik Owner (Aug 17, 2009)

If there were an oscar for Oscar recovery you'd win. =D> =D> =D>

This is amazing!


----------



## Leviathan64 (Sep 23, 2007)

Day 83 and going strong. Thanks for the compliments. It's been great to see her recover.
She still has a few remaining scars that just won't go away. She is healthy and eating like an Oscar. She seems to enjoy the festae too. More pictures as usual.

Week 1:









Day 26 :









Day 83:


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Holy cow! Absolutely remarkable! And you know that oscar realizes what you've done for him 

Bravo =D>


----------



## E82M6 (Feb 20, 2012)

Wow. You did a wonderful thing for that oscar. It is good that some people actually care about animals.


----------



## Catfish Dan (Apr 12, 2011)

I thgink I detect a little smile in those last two pics :wink: Posts like this make me happy indeed.


----------



## Tiktaalik Owner (Aug 17, 2009)

Posts like this confirm my faith in the essential decency of the hobby. :thumb:


----------



## Nina_b (Jan 3, 2011)

Tiktaalik Owner said:


> Posts like this confirm my faith in the essential decency of the hobby. :thumb:


agreed!


----------



## cambelsoop (Mar 31, 2012)

Wow great Job. What exactly did u do to help him. What did u use


----------



## thegreatrazor (Jul 30, 2012)

Quite the amazing recovery


----------



## Leviathan64 (Sep 23, 2007)

A huge bump here. Still going strong. Now in a 110 gallon with her male festae and 3 juvenile sieboldii. Maintaining her health and some areas just did not get back to normal. Eating like pig and enjoying life. Enjoy.


----------



## mellybug21 (Oct 4, 2012)

Its great to know that shes looking great and feeling great all because someone took a little bit of time and lots of love to get her back to normal.


----------



## aicardi (Sep 15, 2012)

Bravo! Many rewards here. First and foremost for the beautiful Oscar. Then you, and all of us. Wonderful heart warming thread.


----------



## Leviathan64 (Sep 23, 2007)

Saturday was moving day. I transported Oscar and festae to their new location. They are soon to be in the Fishguy's large tank. The festae to see if he can pair up with his female. The Oscar too as he can't resist an Oscar. 42 sq. feet of water or 1200 gallons is a good place to be.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Great news, this Oscar has been in my 1200 for while and when "she" was first put in "she" caused a lot of turmoil amungst the group of oscars already in the tank which consisted of a large female, five of her fry that are about 8" now and a red Oscar about the same size. The red Oscar has since died from unexplained reasons and the new Oscar is actually a male. I know this for sure now since he's spawning with my female as I type. Unfortunately she's laying eggs on the bottom of the tank where they've cleared gravel away so there's no way to save the eggs... There's just too many predators in the tank for the pair to raise the eggs to fry... She's a seasoned pro but I'm thinking this is probably his first time... Gonna try to post a video.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Try this link:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FdyZrCpe ... zQ&index=1

What you're looking at in the begining of the video are oscar eggs on the floor of the tank... They spawned behind a tree stump....


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Eggs are gone... But I'd say this guy has made a full recovery....


----------



## kmuda (Nov 27, 2009)

Great photographic record of the recovery. Shows it can be done, even from rather severe HITH. :thumb:


----------



## vann59 (Jun 20, 2011)

Great story. Now if I could just get my buddy who has marine fish with LLD to do the same.


----------

